# Hot tips for WEDDING photography



## Sharkbait

If you've got any good tips for wedding photography...good poses...good camera settings...things to do or not do...post them here!  :thumbsup:    


:cheers:
-John


----------



## Sharkbait

When you're moving from indoor to outdoor portraits, ALWAYS remember to check your settings. I just blew out about 30 outdoor portraits at a wedding today because I forgot to switch from shutter priority at 1/25sec to program mode.   :thumbdown:


----------



## Alison

Meet with the couple a few time and do an engagement shoot to get to know them. You're going to be spending their whole day right by their side so a good rapport is essential. 

As for shots, pretty much anything goes depending on what the couple is looking for. One of my favorites is the ring exchange. I also like to get the bride & groom from the back as they exit the church/ceremony site.


----------



## ksmattfish

AlisonPower said:
			
		

> Meet with the couple a few time and do an engagement shoot to get to know them. You're going to be spending their whole day right by their side so a good rapport is essential.



I agree.  I like to meet with them in person a minimum  of 2 times before the wedding, and I always point out that a benefit of an engagement or bridal portrait session before the wedding day will help them become more comfortable with me as their photographer.


----------



## Xmetal

Let the Professional guys do the alter shots, Sit right at the back of the church and capture the happy, *smiling* couple as they're leaving the church.


----------



## ksmattfish

Xmetal said:
			
		

> Let the Professional guys do the alter shots, Sit right at the back of the church and capture the happy, *smiling* couple as they're leaving the church.



Ummm, the "professional" guys should get both.


----------



## Christie Photo

Not so much a "hot tip" as just "wedding basics"....

Develop and stick to a checklist of shots for the day.  Arrange the list in chronological order, leaving some blanks here and there for "write-in" special shots.

Review the list from time to time throughout the day, and go over any needed or "missed" shots with the couple before the reception, and again before leaving.  This allows them the choice of making themselves available for the photos or opting to omit them from their album.

You will feel at ease at the end of the day knowing all the wanted photos were made.


----------



## Slovensky

Having got married just three months ago.....my hottest tip from the 'other side of the camera' is:  don't just be the photographer - be prepared to be an extra friend who is available to calm nerves and offer reassurance that the bride looks beautiful and that everything will be fine.

I communicated a lot with my photographer by email and it felt like a friend came to shoot my wedding - which made me more relaxed in front of the camera.

Rob "the 'tog" was wonderful, the photos are wonderful - exceeded my expectations (which were sky high) it all worked out wonderfully :mrgreen:


----------



## Imagecapture

I wrote this for a UK digital photography magazine recently called Digital Photographer Magazine The topic was how to improve the amateur photographers wedding photography techniques.

*12 Tips on shooting more creative wedding photographs - written for amateur photographers wishing to enhance their skills at wedding photography for Onlineweddings, Wedding Photographers London & UK, USA, Caribbean & Worldwide Directories (inspired by Bambi Cantrell).*

1/ The use of the widest aperture your lens permits (creating a narrow depth of field) can create a very appealing effect for wedding photography making the background blurred and your subject in focus. Make sure you carefully focus on your subject though or you'll end up with lots of out of focus images!
Most proffessional lenses go to 2.8 but if you're not able to use 2.8 just use the widest possible.

2/ As long as lighting conditions allow it (e.g. above example) try and shoot as many shots as you can without the use of flash for giving your images a more ambient natural look. You'll need to up your ISO rating to compensate possibly but the use of flash can kill an image if it's not balanced properly.

3/ If using flash try and use a slow shutter speed e.g. 1/25 - 1/30 to make the most of ambient lighting. If your flash permits it increase the power by one stop to freeze the image movement if the subjects are moving.

4/ For flattering images of brides make sure they never have their arms bent (a slight bend is best-but not straight!) while holding her bouquet and if possible ask her to create an 'S' bend with her body similar to the way fashion models pose. Read though womens magazines like Vogue and Cosmopolitan to see how the models pose to get an idea.

5/ Try and make the most of strong architectural lines e.g.pillars for backdrops to your wedding photographs when possible. Remember if you sort out the background the foreground falls into place to create the perfect composition.

6/ If there are any interesting light patterns outisde the church or registary office you can use this to add impact and drama to your images.

7/ Camera tilt adds a sense of motion to an image; this works on some shots very well-you don't have to always keep the camera landscape or portrait format, be adventurous and align the composition lines at diagonals in the image to create impact. As with all techniques don't over do this however, 1-2 images is ample.

8/ Use Black & White film or if using digital camera you can convert certain images to B&W to give a sense of reportage style and impact. Judge the use of using B&W well-if the subject has strong colours you may want to keep the image as it is.

9/ Don't be afraid to zoom in on details like the bride and groom holding hands or as they put the ring on;close-ups of the nervous look on the grooms face as he eagerly waits his bride before the ceremony or simply a flower arrangement that catches your eye-a lot of money is spent on wedding flowers and it's nice to show the couple simple generic images that bring back memories. Some photographers take still life shots of the brides shoes or if her dress has an unusual feature.

10/ If you're shooting a wedding on a day with very strong sunshine try and move the couple/group into the shade for a better exposure using fill in flash to balance the scene. 

11/ When taking pictures of the couple with their bridal car-try being creative using the windows to frame people or even jump inside the car and get a shot of the couple outside the window framing them with the window frame etc.

12/ Try experimenting taking pictures of the first dance using a very slow shutter speed giving your images a sense of movement and if possible use only ambient light to accentuate the mood.

There are some excellent wedding photography books on the market for inspiring wedding photographers. For more ideas and tips I highly recommend looking at Bambi Cantrells books (acclaimed Wedding Photographer and member of Onlineweddings) which have been a major inspiration to me and thousands of other wedding photographers in the business. Her first book The Art of Wedding Photography is a must have and just about to be released is a book specifically for digital wedding photography aptly namedThe Art of Digital Wedding Photography .

Recommended Gadgets for photographers:

1/ If they havent yet got one-a flash diffuser box to attach to the flash head.

2/ A stobeframe. A frame which you attach the flash unit on which lifts the flash a few inches above the lens eliminating shadows on the subject. This frame works on a hinge mechanism and enables you to move the flash for portrait shots or landscape format shots accordingly.


----------



## orangetree

A little thing i like to do which makes for a very interesting and memorable photo... is to shoot down on the group (as you will see) from above, from a second story balcony.  There are alot of things you can do with this shot.


----------



## orangetree

Heres another interesting view. Most churches have a balcony. Use it to get a wide angle shot of the whole affair.


----------



## VirtualPhotographyStudio

I think one of the largest items that needs to be addressed is having a checklist for each event, just like a pilot who is about to take off, has a huge list of items that needs to be completed prior to departure. Imagine facing such a large task of ensuring that each items was completed and in what order without a check list. Could be the difference in a successful flight or one that ends up in flames. Some of the items could or should include and equipment checklist.

Batteries charged
Camera bodies checked for dust and function
Check that you have each body and lens
Correct amount of flash cards (I always numbered mine from 1 to 10 and knew how many I had with a quick glance)
Format CF cards
If you are shooting with 2 bodies, set the internal clocks to sync at the same time
Flash
Extra Batteries
Tripod quick releases

Then on the return trip back to the studio

Downloaded all cards
Ensure same number of images that were on the card was added to your computers hard drive
Burn a DVD or CD of your images (always open the disc on another computer to check it)
Burn a second copy for archive purposes and store them away from your work location.

The list could be huge and go on and on.

All of this my sound like a huge amount of work but remember that we don&#8217;t want to end up going down in flames.

Andrew
Going beyond photography....
VirtualPhotographyStudio.com


----------



## bethany138

Simple tip -  I have seen photographers use a short ladder for the alter shots.  At my wedding the photographer didn't do this and all of the alter images are scewed.  I haven't tried this yet, but my new ladder is in my car!  The ones i'm talkin about are 1 small step, 1 larger square step..and the curved bar/handle at the top.  Very useful!

b


----------



## ksmattfish

bethany138 said:
			
		

> Simple tip -  I have seen photographers use a short ladder for the alter shots.  At my wedding the photographer didn't do this and all of the alter images are scewed.  I haven't tried this yet, but my new ladder is in my car!  The ones i'm talkin about are 1 small step, 1 larger square step..and the curved bar/handle at the top.  Very useful!



Spend the extra money for an extra stable and sturdy step-ladder that won't sink into lawns.  It'll pay itself off the first time it keeps you from falling to the ground and breaking your leg or camera.    Some of the better ones can be turned into a decent impromptu chair if needed for poses.


----------



## ksmattfish

When you are planning the wedding photography with the B & G be sure and ask if the officiator has any restrictions on the photography during the ceremony.  When they say "I don't think so", or "I'm sure they're aren't any restrictions", or "Hey, we're paying the bills, we're the boss",  politely ask that they confirm this with the officiator, or get the officiator's email or phone number so you can contact them and ask.

Many B & Gs will only deal with their officiator once, but as a wedding photographer you will be working with the same people at the same locations over and over.  You don't want to tick these people off.

If the priest doesn't want flash photography, then you need to plan for available light.  If they won't let you roam, you'll want to find the very best location to shoot from.

I've had several officiators stop the ceremony to give instructions about the photography to myself and guests when the B & G didn't check on the officiator's rules.  With digital it's not such a big deal, but if shooting film it really sucks if your camera is loaded with ISO 160 in a dark church, your tripod is in the car, and you've just been told you can't use your flash.


----------



## ksmattfish

Don't spend the night at the same location as the reception.  I shot a wedding and reception at a ranch Bed and Breakfast last night.  It was about 3 hours from home, so I thought I'd find a motel so I wasn't driving home tired in the middle of the night.  There were extra rooms at the B & B, and it wasn't much more than a motel.  The party looked like it was dying out about 9:00pm, and I was off the clock, so I tried to get some sleep.  A bunch of partiers showed up late, and they rocked it out until 4:00am.  At 2:00am I had to listen to the drama as one of the bridesmaids barfed up and down the hallway outside my room.  So much for the sleep.


----------



## danalec99

For batch conversions to Tiff, .psd, Jpeg (3 varients of Jpeg), download the *free* plugin from _Russell Brown_. You can also add your fav action, along with the conversion.

http://www.russellbrown.com/tips_tech.html - Scroll down for Photoshop CS2 and Photoshop CS.

A boon for event photographers and/or RAW shooters, who deals with hundreds of files per shoot. :thumbup:


----------



## danalec99

No more worries about figuring out the ideal numbers for Unsharp Mask for different file formats. _KPD Magic Sharpen_ applies the needed sharpening for any file size/format- be it a low Jpeg or a Tiff file.

Just make sure it is done at the end of your workflow. I usually add this action with the _Image Processor_ (check the prev post).
If it is done individually, open the image in Photoshop, select the action in the Palette and click the Play button. Viola! You see the instant pop if it's a low Jpeg.

The best tool I've come accross. :thumbup:

_KPD Magic Sharpen_ comes along with Kevin Kubota's _Artistic and Production Pak_.


----------



## fergphoto

I always try to shoot the largest group photos first and break it down smaller and smaller from there. That way, if the guests want to get to thier cocktail party, etc. They don't have to wait around.

Jerry
FergusonPhotography.com


----------



## EnricoSuave

I've done several weddings in the past, as well as Sweet 16's and other events.. and weddings are definately when I'm most focused on what I'm doing.  (Pardon the pun.)  

The chief thing, once you've made sure you have everything on your checklist (great lists here, btw), and the ceremony has begun is to -anticipate- every shot.  That means getting in position for the shot at least ten seconds before it happens.  Every wedding pretty much follows the same stages and you get a feel for them.  So once you know you have several good alter shots in the cam and the officiator is prepping to announce the B&G.. get in the next position to get the shot of them facing the crowd.

I liken it to being a war photographer.  You need to be mobile and move stealthily so as to not distract guests from the ceremony.  Use ambient light as much as possible.  Use a light-weight tripod.  Bring along a lackey to carry and protect your bags, ladder, tripod while you're running around getting shots.

My next big suggestion is.. Know Who's Paying the Bill.  Meet with the parents and B&G and establish with them that you'll only be taking direction from THEM.  Not the bossy, fat Aunt who thinks she sees a perfect shot of her daughter every ten seconds.  This way you can politely let guests know you are under contract to follow directions only from the parents or B&G.

Third.. when you are done with your contracted time, do NOT lolly-gag around and presume they understand you are "off the clock".  God help you if you have your camera in the car, you're standing there eating cake or dinner and for the first time in their family history.. 95 year-old Gramma & Gramps go out on the dance floor!  When they find out you were there and didn't get one shot.. you're dead meat.

Fourth, decide on a good contract that lays out what you are and are not responsible for.  Your contracted hours, fee, package description, get all that clearly laid out.  Also, collect at least 50% up front as a Non-Refundable Reservation Deposit since you'll be turning down work for that day.  Otherwise you may get a call two days before the wedding that they're over-budget and got a cousin with Sure-shot to do the photos for $75.

One last thing.. set your work apart from the normal, expected shots.  Get those silent moments of the flower girl alone or the ring-boy tugging on his neck-tie.  During speeches, don't just get the speaker.. get the expressions of the parents as they listen.  If someone seems a close friend or relative of the B&G or parents.. take note of them and be sure to get some shots of them during the dinner or reception.

Most of all.. don't be tense, have fun doing what you love to do!

EnricoSuave


----------



## ksmattfish

Have a plan for downloading and backing up your files when you get finished/get home, and stick with it.  No matter how tired I am, or how late it is, I always get the files on my computer, and then burn a DVD.  That way I have 3 sets of the raw files:  1 on the hard drive, 1 on the DVD, and 1 on the memory cards.  

Okay, so I *always* do this, *except* last night.  It was a short wedding, and I knew I only used 3 cards.  Two cards were still in the cameras, and I just ate and went to bed, planning on dealing with the download/backup in the morning.

So this morning I go to download the photos to my computer, and there's no problem with the cards I got out of the cameras, but the other card seems to have no files on it!  In a panic I decide that I mixed up the cards, and I was afraid that the card I was missing was one of the ones I just stuck back in the cameras, and reformatted!!!  [So another good tip here is to always check what images are on a card before formatting it.]  I checked what photos I had, and of course, the posed formal portraits were the ones that were missing.  I was totally freaking out at this point; desperately searching for file recovery software on the internet.  Then I looked over, and noticed a 2 gb card sitting on my other desk in a place where I never put memory cards.  Whew!!  It was the missing photos.  Turned out that I had "put it in a safe place" last night when I got home, and was so tired I just forgot about that.  From now on I'm sticking to the plan no matter how tired I am.


----------



## David

Lots of good stuff here. Here's a few things, well actually quite a lot of things, I would add (all based solely on a digital background). They're just my 2p on the subject....

1. As well as meeting the couple on at least two occasions, I also ask them to look through a proof album and pick out a dozen or so photos, and then tell me why they like those ones in particular. It's amazing how much information they'll give you about colours, style of photography, depth of field, framing etc. etc. This not only helps with the shots on the day, but also helps when post-processing. I also like to ask them what they want me to wear on the day. I have been to weddings where the photographer has looked like he slept the night in a gutter and stood out like a sore thumb. Not good if you're doing reportage. If everyone is in dinner jackets/morning dress and you're dressed the same, in my experience people tend to take much less notice of you. Perfect for those candid reportage shots.

2. Ask the couple if they're intending to leave disposable cameras on the tables at the reception. If not suggest it, and offer to provide the cameras and develop them at cost. This can be to your advantage - see 9 below)

3. Go and visit the locations you're going to be shooting. Spend as much time as you can wandering around the wedding location (whether church or civil) as well as the reception area. I always take my camera with me so I can take a few images to get a feel for the place, and to plan where I want to do each shot (if formal) or where I'm going to put myself (if reportage). You can check out vantage points for shooting down, and also find out where you are going to get the best lighting conditions. You can also get to know any people (especially at the reception venue) that may be involved on the day. On several occasions this has paid huge dividends for me. *When visiting the locations, **don't just look at the building and grounds themselves, think a bit laterally.* Here's an example:

I was shooting a reportage wedding in London, where the bride and groom were pretty modern, forward thinking individuals. The civil ceremony was in an uninspiring building, with few locations for shooting outside, and nowhere to go if wet. As I wandered off from the location, just round the corner I found a two level shopping centre/mall. This had a huge glass roof, and an atrium at one end, providing loads of natural light and was weatherproof. I had a word with the centre manager and explained my ideas, and after a bit of begging, a mention of the number of people it could draw into the centre, and a promise to let him have a few photos for publicity (subject to bride/groom permission) he said yes. I then checked with the couple to make sure that they were happy with my plans, and once agreed I briefed the best man (and that is really what he can be to a photographer on the wedding day - see below). In the end the weather was fine, and I took the wedding party to the mall. I stood them all at the top of one escalator with the bride and groom in the middle and asked the couple to start down, whilst I stood at the bottom taking the photos. When they were half way down the rest of the bridal party followed and I just kept clicking away throughout. Once they were all at the bottom I gave the best man the nod, who led them on two laps of the shopping centre, during which time I ran around like a mad thing shooting from in front, behind, above and below. Once done they all stood on the ground floor, whilst I set up the camera on the first floor. I then took two shots, one at a high shutter speed freezing the bridal party, and then another with a very low shutter speed (3 secs) so that I got lots of people walking passed all blurred - I then used PS to overlay the freeze framed bridal party onto the blurred image. The couple where really pleased with the results, and I got a bit of a cash bonus.

4. The best man is correctly named. If you can get to know him before the event, and brief him on your intentions, then do so. On the day he will be ready to do anything that makes the couples day perfect, and so is usually more than happy to organise people for photos, or shuffle people onto another location.

5. If you're digital, and your camera allows, shoot RAW and Jpeg in tandem. I know you eat through the memory cards doing so, but should you get the exposure slightly wrong on a vital shot, you will be oh so greatful. I don't think there has been one wedding where I wasn't pleased to have done so. The reason for shooting the Jpeg as well, is that it makes the workflow simpler. If the Jpeg ticks all the boxes, why process the RAW file?

6. Carry some energy bars and a drink. As timings invariably slip it can be hard to find time to get anything inside yourself, and 8 hours is a long time without any sustenance.

7. Don't take on too many weddings. Do fewer better and you can charge a fee appropriate to the quality work you produce. If you shoot 1000 images at a wedding, they take an awful long time to process, and if you're shooting a wedding a week, you are going to have to cut corners to get them all done in time. Inevitably it's the product quality that suffers.

8. Never ever ever let the couple see the images until they are cropped and tweaked. Obvious you may say, but I have seen more than one photographer who have uploaded images to a website at low-res, so that the couple could see them quickly. I spoke to one couple, who came to me for advice, because not surprisingly, they were unhappy with what they saw online: people apparently standing a long way away and lots of surrounding sky and ground. I told them to speak to the photographer and ask him if he intended to crop and lighten the images. They did, and it took him a lot of persuasion and several hours at his studio before he could convince them not to take action against him. Alright they bought the album, but they decided to take the bare minimum and no extras. This links closely into no 6 above, and the moral is, you wouldn't over expose your photos, so don't over expose yourself. Quality always suffers.

9. Leave your ego at home. If the couple want to include some images taken by friends in their album then let them. You are expected to get the best shots of the day, but you can't be everywhere and someone may have got one of those special moments that you missed. If you also organised the disposable cameras you may find one or two blinding shots in amongst the tens or hundreds of blurred shots taken by small bridesmaids and other children.

10. I have in the passed suggested to the bride and groom (particularly at reportage weddings) to tell all their guests to approach me if they want a portrait of themselves/family. It only take a couple of moments and half a dozen images, and you have given yourself further sales potential from people who would normally not buy any of your images.

11. If it goes wrong be honest, and be honest quickly.

12. Above all be friendly and approachable, and enjoy yourself.

If you managed to read through that without falling asleep, then I hope that it helps.

David


----------



## Pirate

I always make sure to spend some time with who ever is officiating the wedding. I have had several let me slide on the general rules, such as flash during the service, positions during the service, and so on. It only takes a few minutes and they can help loads.


----------



## Cdonovan

oh boy...

My first wedding was for a photographer.  I had chatted with her online, for quite sometime and she always admired my images.  She hired me knowing it was my first wedding, but believed in me!  Which was nice but also very scary! 

The day went well, weather was fine, at the different locations I'd set up the laptop and download the cards, so that I wasn't worried about missing the shot cause my card was full.  

The next morning the bride came to visit me at the hotel, she wanted to take a peek just to see a preview to what I had.  So after looking through we realized together that all but the shots of the grooms family were there. The laptop for what ever reason hadn't recognized the shots, and wouldn't allow me to download the RAW files.  (lighting was tricky at the time so to be safe I shot in RAW) Thank god for Sandisk, and the recover files program, because I got them all back when i got home.

When you have soo much going on i suggest to click on the auto white balance and shoot in raw and jpeg.  Be sure that you have a clear idea of what the br&g wants...but also be true to your own creativity, chances are that's why they hired you in the first place.:mrgreen: :heart:


----------



## misskitty5077

One of my favorite shots is to catch the bride while she is getting ready. Putting on makeup, primping, jewelry or whatever doesn't matter so long as you are behind her and taking the shot in the mirror. She can be in her dress or still in her jeans. It is tricky to get her from the front and behind at the same time but it shows a lot of life and captures her excitement so well! It is especially effective if there are several people in the room getting ready that you get in the background.


----------



## splauche

Have fun with it.  Of course you've got to take it seriously.....but not so much that it's no fun.  Your work will blossom if you enjoy yourself.


----------



## musicfun

"Take a deep breath...they are not mad at you."


----------



## ces

Hey gang;
What a great thread! Although I have been in photography for many years, and once a videogragher for sports and production working in television and film production, I have only recorded 2 weddings and both were video, I have yet to do a still wedding. Most of all my work is in fine art form with a few special school photos, sweet 16's and senior proms etc, and by doing the weddings before, thought I would pass along my surprises. One I did, there were some celeberties there that were friends of the bride. And without knowing, I had to get a signed permission letter that contained the use for only the B and G! So, other than showing them to friends, I couldnt use them to promote myself. I have release forms already written up for basic shoots, but, after researching it, anyone can request that same thing. For whatever reason, if someone is a seceret on the run criminal that dont want to show up somewhere, to whoever. But what I did with the shoot, ws very simple;
I met with the B and G, became a friend, got to know them, went to the outside location with them, and to the inside location of the reception, figured in the time of day for the session, scoped/locked in the feature areas, found out what they were looking for; if anything specific, mastered my notes, went back for reference shots at that same time the wedding was to be, (the only difference was, it was a little overcast the day of, which was ok), shot the ceremony as it unfolded with a friend getting the B shots; the ringbearers, looks on the courts, closeups of the B and G, candles, anything to enhance the feel. Most all weddings have the same shots needed, like the rings, cake, reception, yada, but the ones that have your signature touch outside those standard shots that they are not expecting is the seperating point. Thanks for all the help this thread has provided, its in my opinion, priceless! and kudos to the one with the idea to start it!
:thumbup:


----------



## rickpricemba

Don't move around to much during the vows.

Rick


----------



## nossie

Shooting in the high sun gives you panda eyes - If you must go out into the sun like I had to at 2pm in July on the Spanish Steps in Rome, then borrow a white sheet from the hotel and 2 people to hold it over the B&G to cast a white shadow on them.


----------



## Mike_E

Gel your flash!!!  I can't believe how long it took me to 'get' why my flash work always needed extra PP.


----------



## Lakewood Photography

I'm not a professional, but the weddings I've been involved with - the brides have always liked the 'glow' affect. I achieve this in PS CS2 by filtering the photo with distort > diffuse glow... it gives you full control of how much glow you want to apply to the photo. Just my opinion, but I think it adds a beautiful touch to B&W and Sepia shots.

Best of luck at the wedding.  Please keep us posted on how the shoot went!


----------



## Sirashley

These are all great tips, I have no desire to get into wedding photography but having gotten married this year, I can give you one tip that may have been mentioned earlier but here it goes... 

Remind the Bride and Groom that the pictures are what they make them... The Photographers told my wife and I that they can only do so much, meaning we had to do our part to be as photogenic and cooperative as possible. They said that they had shot weddings where the couples weren't very cooperative and that the pictures reflect that. Needless to say, Our pictures came out so good that they are using them on their homepage for their site...


----------



## mmcduffie1

I also agree. I usually include an engagement shoot if possible. I'm not a pro at weddings but i am a pro and people most times. 
I like to talk to them a few times before the wedding. I try to go to the location a couple of times at different times of day. I also try to be at the rehearsal. But then I am usually over prepared and I am an over achiever




Alison said:


> Meet with the couple a few time and do an engagement shoot to get to know them. You're going to be spending their whole day right by their side so a good rapport is essential.
> 
> As for shots, pretty much anything goes depending on what the couple is looking for. One of my favorites is the ring exchange. I also like to get the bride & groom from the back as they exit the church/ceremony site.


----------



## Big Mike

I agree, excellent point.

I carry several useful items with me.  A small sewing kit, which has come in handy a few times.  Plenty of safety pins (I need to get some bobby pins too).  I have a bag that I call my pharmacy...I've got an assortment of over-the-counter medicines...which come in handy for me, the clients (their friends & family) and even other photographers.

During the wedding day, I'll do just about anything to help them out.  I usually have to help the guys out with unfamiliar parts of their suits...like suspenders and pining the flowers on.  Last wedding I took the bride's used tissue and put it into my pocket, so that she wouldn't be holding it for the photos.  

By the end of the day, it feels like I'm old friends with the B&G and probably some of the wedding party as well.  That's a big thing that I love about weddings.


----------



## funkyphotography

Boop's_passion said:


> Thank you all for those wonderful tips. I am shooting my first wedding in June. I have never shot anything but family portaits or kids. So, I am really nervous and coming here, is helping me so much! Thank you so much! :thumbup: :hail:


 
My tip; take food and drink with you! Oh and panadol - it can be a long day of squinting and headaches are common!


----------



## wxnut

Doesnt help with pictures, but I put the names of the couple and the date of the wedding on my cell phone, so if one of them calls for some reason, you know both of their names, and the date of the wedding without having to look it up. Makes them think you are really on top of your game and have that info in your head.

i.e. of phone display when Mary calls:
Dan Mary 11 15 08

She asks if you are able to shoot some black and whites. You tell her sure thats no problem.       How are things going with you and Dan? Good? thats great. Well I will see you on the 15th of November. K. have a good day.

Mary hangs up VERY impressed with the memory of her wedding photographer.

Doug Raflik


----------



## Cmbphotography

I was wondering if someone could send me the photo checklist they were talking about? It would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Christie Photo

Cmbphotography said:


> I was wondering if someone could send me the photo checklist they were talking about?



Hi, Candy.

It's on the previous page of this thread.  You can find it there.

-Pete


----------



## impressme

Candy,
You can also check out the bridal websites as most of them have checklists that brides often create- that way you can see from their perspective what they're looking for!


----------



## a_kraker99

Do not attempt to do formals without proper lighting equipment. You may get lucky once with lighting but most of the time natural light at the alter does not cut it.

Dont forget the detail shots. Brides love them.

Make friends with the brides parents.

Dont be intrusive during the ceremony.

Bring backup equipment and plenty of storage.

Set your white balance in camera even if you shoot raw. It saves you time in post processing.

Become friends with your bride and groom.  You get much more natural smiles that way.

Dont give them their pictures until you get paid 

If you get an annoying person taking photos during the formals just turn on your optical trigger and they will quit after they think their camera must be broken with all of their overexposed photos.


----------



## chrisgillett

I've got a question.. I see many shots of the bride and groom where the bride is holding something, weather it be a bouquet of flowers or her husband's hand. If I'm trying to get a shallow DOF to blur the background but at the same time keep both their faces and the bouquet in focus, how do I approach that? I've got a 85mm 1.8 Nikon by the way. Would I close the aperture a bit and focus on the flowers, or do I focus on the faces no matter what?

Actually, that's another good second question. What are the things you should be focusing on the most in a particular scene? At 1.8 you can focus on the nose and the eyes might be soft, or you could focus on the eyes but the nose will be soft. I guess in the end you'd want as much detail as possible in the eyes, correct?


----------



## eclipse13

chrisgillett said:


> I've got a question.. I see many shots of the bride and groom where the bride is holding something, weather it be a bouquet of flowers or her husband's hand. If I'm trying to get a shallow DOF to blur the background but at the same time keep both their faces and the bouquet in focus, how do I approach that? I've got a 85mm 1.8 Nikon by the way. Would I close the aperture a bit and focus on the flowers, or do I focus on the faces no matter what?
> 
> Actually, that's another good second question. What are the things you should be focusing on the most in a particular scene? At 1.8 you can focus on the nose and the eyes might be soft, or you could focus on the eyes but the nose will be soft. I guess in the end you'd want as much detail as possible in the eyes, correct?



IMO f/1.8 is too low to be shooting the formals. Something in the f/3s will still put the background out of focus, but keeping the bride/groom and their full bodies in focus. 

To simply answer your 2nd question, I always go for the eyes to be in focus, unless you have a very specific reason for something else to be the focus of the photo. But,  once again IMO, unless you are doing these close up with plenty of time on your hands, f/1.8 is too low.


----------



## Nicholas James Photo

Try to get the bride or groom to nominate someone (normaly a friend) to assist in the formal shots to identify individuals. The Bride may for example ask for a lot of pics of "Aunt Bessie", thats only OK if you know what aunt Bessie looks like. No point in keep asking the wedding party, they'll be wrapped up in the moment and you will loose valuable time.
Get a list of must have shots and share this list with your helper, it saves time, most helpers like being involved in an "official" capacity and because it's only for the must have shots you will not take them away from the wedding itself for too long.
Remember, take control as you normally would. they are there to help you identify people, not as an art director.

www.nicholasjamesphotography.co.uk


----------



## goodkarma

Sirashley said:


> These are all great tips, I have no desire to get into wedding photography but having gotten married this year, I can give you one tip that may have been mentioned earlier but here it goes...
> 
> Remind the Bride and Groom that the pictures are what they make them... The Photographers told my wife and I that they can only do so much, meaning we had to do our part to be as photogenic and cooperative as possible. They said that they had shot weddings where the couples weren't very cooperative and that the pictures reflect that. Needless to say, Our pictures came out so good that they are using them on their homepage for their site...



SOOoooooo true! When people say they LOVE candid photos I tell them that I am more than happy to take them, but they have to be CANDID, just sitting around doesn't make for good photos.


----------



## haring

Get a telephoto lens such as Canon 70-200mm 2.8 and take lots of candid shots!!!

---------------------------------------
*[FONT=&quot]www.haringphotography.com[/FONT]*


----------



## JimPowellPhotography

wow... this thread really spans a long time.  Lots of good info in here.  Just wanted to pass on a recommendation for a wedding book you might want to check out. Check out the reviews on amazon.  
It's called:
Fast Track Photographer: The Definitive New Approach to Successful Wedding Photograph

-Jim


New York 
Photographer - www.jimpowellphoto.com


----------



## LarissaPhotography

Don't get stuck doing the same stuff you've always done.  It's easy to not push yourself to the next level thinking that what you're doing is good enough.  Pushing yourself produces excitement.  Our brides and grooms usually start getting into the pictures when we tell them we're trying something new.  They feel like they're part of a unique piece of art instead of doing exactly what you did last wedding.


----------



## jonny11

hello,

*1. Create a Shot List*

*2. Family Photo Coordinator*

*3. Scout the Location*

*4. Preparation is key*

*5. Set expectations with the Couple *

*6. Turn off the sound on your camera*

*7. Shoot the small details*

*8. Use Two Cameras*

*9. Consider a Second Photographer*

*10. Be Bold but Not Obtrusive*

*11. Learn how to Use Diffused Light *

*12. Shoot in RAW*

*13. Display Your Shots at the Reception*

*14. Consider Your Backgrounds*

*15. Dont Discard Your Mistakes *

*16. Change Your Perspective*

*17. Group Shots*

*18. Fill Flash *

*19. Continuous Shooting Mode*


thanks





​
​


----------



## njw1224

I didn't read every single post here, so not sure if this was suggested. I go the rehearsal the night before every wedding I shoot - even if I've shot in that location a hundred times. It takes about an hour and a half of your Friday evening (assuming a Saturday wedding), but it's the best 90 minutes you'll spend on the wedding. You'll get to see the entire flow of the ceremony. You can scout the best angles, text the ambient lighting (I take a camera) since you probably won't be able to use flash during the ceremony. You'll get a sense of how big the families are, whether there'll be a receiving line, blowing bubbles at the end, etc, etc, etc. You'll just be so much better prepared on the wedding day if you've been to the rehearsal.


----------



## caveman

And let's not forget, when you are ready to go out shooting weddings don't forget to advertise yourself! One way to do this is by getting listed in <cough> directories where clients can find you. It all helps


----------



## mandrew

Everything in this thread is VERY helpful! But I do have a few questions...

1) Do you use Autofocus in the ceremony and at night? I would think it would be distracting or possibly annoying seeing a tiny light focus on you. 

2) When hiring a 2nd photographer do you process their images so they can look all the same as yours in terms of editing? And how much do you usually pay a 2nd photographer?

3) Do most of you set up flash units at the reception with transmitters and receivers or do you just use a flash and diffuser?


----------



## RauschPhotography

mandrew said:


> Everything in this thread is VERY helpful! But I do have a few questions...
> 
> 1) Do you use Autofocus in the ceremony and at night? I would think it would be distracting or possibly annoying seeing a tiny light focus on you.
> 
> 2) When hiring a 2nd photographer do you process their images so they can look all the same as yours in terms of editing? And how much do you usually pay a 2nd photographer?
> 
> 3) Do most of you set up flash units at the reception with transmitters and receivers or do you just use a flash and diffuser?



1) Yes, autofocus in ceremony and at night. Would it be distracting or annoying to some people? Maybe, but you're getting paid to get the shot for the B&G. Don't worry.

2) Post-processing for our studio generally means making them have the same look. They're not all going to look the same in the end, because shooting techniques can differ but the PP style is typically the same. (I wouldn't know anything about price)

3) External flash/diffuser


----------



## mandrew

RauschPhotography said:


> mandrew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everything in this thread is VERY helpful! But I do have a few questions...
> 
> 1) Do you use Autofocus in the ceremony and at night? I would think it would be distracting or possibly annoying seeing a tiny light focus on you.
> 
> 2) When hiring a 2nd photographer do you process their images so they can look all the same as yours in terms of editing? And how much do you usually pay a 2nd photographer?
> 
> 3) Do most of you set up flash units at the reception with transmitters and receivers or do you just use a flash and diffuser?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1) Yes, autofocus in ceremony and at night. Would it be distracting or annoying to some people? Maybe, but you're getting paid to get the shot for the B&G. Don't worry.
> 
> 2) Post-processing for our studio generally means making them have the same look. They're not all going to look the same in the end, because shooting techniques can differ but the PP style is typically the same. (I wouldn't know anything about price)
> 
> 3) External flash/diffuser
Click to expand...


Thank you so much for answering my questions!

I do still have more up my sleeve 

4) How do you talk to your subjects when doing portraits or engagements. Like the first time I did an engagement I was telling them to"pose" basically. But it didn't have that natural effect when it came in the camera. Do I just say act really affectionate and pretend I'm not here? Or do I do what I did before which is have them "pose". Any tips on this would be great.

5)Does a camera bracket make any difference?


----------



## Glennmather

Whilst technical excellence is required when shooting wedding photographs, it is the emotion in the images that you are really looking for.

to do this you need to get to know the happy couple well before the day and make them feel at ease in front of the camera - then you will get the great shoots you and they are looking for.

www.gmatherphotography.com


----------



## MohaimenK

Not sure if this was brought up before but if you can get your hands on "Masters of Wedding Photography 1 & 2" they are very good ones to watch. Each has 4-5 different photographers from their own views. They explain how they like to take their photos. It's usually shot of the photographer doing an actual wedding so you can see what he's doing as the day goes on.


----------



## gulnarastudio

One of the most helpful tips Ive been given about Wedding Photography is to  get the couple to think ahead about the shots that theyd like you to capture on  the day and compile a list so that you can check them off. This is particularly  helpful in the family shots. Theres nothing worse than getting the photos back  and realizing you didnt photograph the happy couple with grandma!  

​


----------



## truewealth25

please, check following points for wedding photography
1.*Style of Wedding Photography You like.
**2. Wedding Photography Budget*
*3. Hiring Your Photographer
**4. Plan your Wedding Pictures
**5. Time to Fit it All In*


----------



## timzo

also it is important to meet personally and see that the overall attitude is pleasant and cooperative...


----------



## mmartin

If you have a lens with IS capabilities and you plan to use the IS, double check to make sure the IS is on. I neglected to check mine and I guess the switch was flipped sometime in transit or in loading/unloading gear.


----------



## PhotoPoser

Try this: Wedding Poses - Six Must-Do Bridal Photography Poses


----------



## spade0511

Check out this site: PHOTOGRAPHY 101

It's got tips about wedding photography


----------



## Fern

Don't be afraid to move around.  I ask ahead of time if the B&G want me to "stay in the back" or if it is ok for me to get right up front.  Being small I can fit behind the bridesmaids and capture the B&G from the ministers side of the ceremony.  I am in the isle as they are coming down it shooting while on my knee (to be less obvious and for a nice angle).  I do use the 75-200 lens so I'm not in their faces, but still get great close ups of the ceremony from a respectful distance.
There are tender moments you really want to capture - dad and his daughter talking alone before they go down the isle, son and mom as she pins on his flower.    
I look through bridal magazines and collect the pages of the shots I want to incorporate into a session.  Shots like rings in the boquet and close ups of the hairpiece are nice.  One shot that has been requested a couple of times is a B&W of the groom on his knee as if proposing to the bride.
I am so just an amatuer, but like you guys, really enjoy what I do.


----------



## Paul D. Van Hoy II

I just published my first book on wedding photography through Amherst Media - "Wedding Photojournalism | The Business of Aesthetics" 

My book focuses more on devising a solid business strategy, developing your brand, SEO for your web site, contracts, packaging, and how to consult with prospective clients. 

If you're interested in going pro and possibly earning six figures a year as a professional wedding photographer - it's an incredible resource book.

Rochester Wedding Photography Toronto Wedding Photography Ontario Wedding Photography


----------



## trcapro

ksmattfish said:


> AlisonPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meet with the couple a few time and do an engagement shoot to get to know them. You're going to be spending their whole day right by their side so a good rapport is essential.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree.  I like to meet with them in person a minimum  of 2 times before the wedding, and I always point out that a benefit of an engagement or bridal portrait session before the wedding day will help them become more comfortable with me as their photographer.
Click to expand...


Good point. I'm just thinking of diving into shooting wedding and didn't really know where to start from this perspective.


----------



## trcapro

My biggest concern about weddings is one of the biggest differences between shooting them (or any event) and virtually any other type of photography. With weddings (or most events), there are no second chances. For example, when you miss a shot in a portrait session, you can likely recreate the moment. But with weddings, that's generally not an option. You can't just ask the bride to re-throw the bouquet or have a do-over when it comes to the cutting of the cake. Then there's the possible issue of a "bridezilla" to consider too.


----------



## howtophotograph

http://www.tudorphotography.com.au- my wedding work

In order to make sure you do not miss anything, keep shooting all the time and shoot everything 5 times
You better have more photos to chooes from rathaer than not enough
i shoot 2000 per wedding and i give only 400
i have  5 of everything
christian

http://www.howtobecomeaphotographer.biz


----------



## howtophotograph

http://www.tudorphotography.com.au- my wedding work

In order to make sure you do not miss anything, keep shooting all the time and shoot everything 5 times
You better have more photos to chooes from rathaer than not enough
i shoot 2000 per wedding and i give only 400
i have  5 of everything
christian

http://www.howtobecomeaphotographer.biz


----------



## samithphotography

So far nobody has talked about equipment. Heres my take, you'll need a 70-200mm for the ceremony, a 24-70mm for most everything else and keep a 50mm handy for portraits where you have the ability to move around.


----------



## KmH

Why not just set the focal length on the 24-70 to 50 mm and leave the 50 mm prime back at the studio?


----------



## skiboarder72

samithphotography said:


> So far nobody has talked about equipment. Heres my take, you'll need a 70-200mm for the ceremony, a 24-70mm for most everything else and keep a 50mm handy for portraits where you have the ability to move around.



I've actually gotten by for a long time without a 70-200mm. I am a huge fan of my 135mm f2.0 in place of it. Better image quality and a full stop faster. I can either crop or back up if I need to zoom much more than that. I actually use all prime lenses to capture my weddings (with the exception of my 16-35mm VR).


----------



## markphilips

For any beginner in wedding photography I always suggest that its important to take the big picture into account while simultaneously taking care of minute details as well. Both aspects go hand-in-hand. And good wedding photography is never at the cost of either.

Enjoyed reading tips by everyone.


----------



## jms12886

http://www.shutterfly.com/wedding/to-do-list-photography-checklist.pdf
I printed this to take with me it seems helpful lets find out!


----------



## salinabiber

In high MP cameras you will find so many settings. Some main things to consider: Always set the mode according to weather and lighting of the place. If you have enough lights then no need of flash. Some wedding photographers are very popular in Glasgow because of their knowledge in photography. My uncle is a wedding photographer named *<SPAM Deleted>* and he has given me the vast knowledge of photography and related things.


----------



## photographadventure

Here's a few tips I've come across:

Leave an impression for future business.

Give a gift to the couple either shortly after booking the wedding or perhaps leave a gift at the wedding.
At the end of the wedding night, say goodbye to not only the couple, but the bridal party and couples' parents - lasting impressions for future referrals
Offer a bonus for couples that refer you and get you more booked weddings


----------



## samhaddixphotography

Don't forget that your job as a photographer doesn't end the day of the ceremony. It's also your job to delivered images to your clients in a timely and efficient manner. I can't tell you how many horror stories I've heard of wedding photographers taking a year or more to get photos back to their couples. As with most things, it's best to under promise and over deliver.
-Sam

www.samhaddixphotography.com


----------



## jamesbjenkins

My best advice after shooting about 20 weddings in the last 3 years is that communication and rapport with the couple is the most important thing. If at all possible, shoot an engagement session with them before the big day. If nothing else, at least share a meal or drinks with them to break the ice and get to know each other. It pays HUGE dividends if you've spent informal personal time with them before you're pointing a camera in their faces. The initial consultation is good, but it's no substitute for just hanging out with them.

There are 10 million threads on here about gear and other junk, so I won't waste time on that. The only other thing that I can't say enough times is...capture every bit of essence that you can find. Shooting to provide context for the day is critical.


----------



## skiboarder72

One of the biggest things that has helped me has been asking the bride and groom to come out during the reception for a few night photos. I usually pitch the idea before the wedding so they are onboard with it, and it gives them a chance to take a break and just be with each other on their wedding day. For me it allows me a chance to create some unique photos that can sometimes really round out a set of couple's portraits and add a lot of variety.


----------



## pixilstudio

Christie Photo said:


> Not so much a "hot tip" as just "wedding basics"....
> 
> Develop and stick to a checklist of shots for the day.  Arrange the list in chronological order, leaving some blanks here and there for "write-in" special shots.
> 
> Review the list from time to time throughout the day, and go over any needed or "missed" shots with the couple before the reception, and again before leaving.  This allows them the choice of making themselves available for the photos or opting to omit them from their album.
> 
> You will feel at ease at the end of the day knowing all the wanted photos were made.


If you need this list you have no business shooting weddings. Ill tell you what i tell everyone the responsible way to break into the business is to assist for someone else


----------



## joeymas

Christie Photo said:


> Not so much a "hot tip" as just "wedding basics"....
> 
> Develop and stick to a checklist of shots for the day.  Arrange the list in chronological order, leaving some blanks here and there for "write-in" special shots.
> 
> Review the list from time to time throughout the day, and go over any needed or "missed" shots with the couple before the reception, and again before leaving.  This allows them the choice of making themselves available for the photos or opting to omit them from their album.
> 
> You will feel at ease at the end of the day knowing all the wanted photos were made.


Nice list. I personally can never sell myself as a wedding photographer. I get through them when I have to but true wedding pros have it "locked up" - a check list like this is gold. Thanks for posting as a guide.


----------



## JessicaLittle

Agree with everything here. Generally meeting the couple and catering to their needs while getting your/the classic checklist of shots is a good recipe for success. I'd also recommend a wide lens, lots of action or crowd shots, and in my exipience couples appricate shots of their younger and older guests even if they don't come out and say it.


----------



## Watchful

I like to make a video showcase of the wedding photos and include several unorthodox and unexpected shots in  it as well, like the gathering of family, the crowd seating and seated, a few extra candid shots they didn't realize were being made, etc. as well as the standard fare of set up shots. Add the couples favorite artist as background music and cut the shots o fit the music at several key points to keep it all synced.


----------



## DanOstergren

What's with the repeated zombie thread comments? This is a sticky thread, meaning it's meant to stay at the top of the forum and remain relevant for continued discussion.

Also just out of curiosity, why is this thread open for discussion but the portrait one locked? I feel like I could offer plenty of decent advice on shooting portraits.


----------



## K&B Martin

Slovensky said:


> Having got married just three months ago.....my hottest tip from the 'other side of the camera' is:  don't just be the photographer - be prepared to be an extra friend who is available to calm nerves and offer reassurance that the bride looks beautiful and that everything will be fine.
> 
> I communicated a lot with my photographer by email and it felt like a friend came to shoot my wedding - which made me more relaxed in front of the camera.
> 
> Rob "the 'tog" was wonderful, the photos are wonderful - exceeded my expectations (which were sky high) it all worked out wonderfully :mrgreen:




I totally agree with you Slovensky, I am just starting to turn my hobby of photography into a businesses but I also am a wedding officiant and I always like to meet with my couples at lest 1 to 2 times before the wedding and try to get to know them, I offer any kind of help I can give them the day of  there wedding, I talk to the bride and the groom before the wedding starts and while standing up front with the groom waiting for his bride to come down the isle I whisper to him if he starts getting nervous calming words to keep him calm. It does help a lot.


----------



## Breezy85

I know it's been a while this thread has been posted on. I don't really photograph weddings fully. I've assisted/second shot a few, I photographed a reception for some friends (ceremony was off limits due to it being held in Mormon temple), and I have a couple of upcoming weddings for friends. I read this thread all the way through purely for something to do on this boring day. Haha!

Anyhow. One thing I didn't see mentioned, which I thought would be a good tip. At a couple of the weddings I assisted at, we had a mention of a family member that needed to either be separated from another (i.e. Ex husband/wife) and could not be in the same photos together. As well at one, we got word last minute that the groom's father had opted out of any formal photos. So when going through the list of formal photos of family members, not to call his name for photos. So I guess the tip would be to check with the B&G if any family members cannot be in photos together due, that way to avoid any drama that may arise during formal photos.


----------



## MatthewKNorton

Hello everybody. I know a good photographer who will help you open the front of the camera and not be afraid of it http://www.dawnjosephphotography.com


----------



## violetta10

I hope the recommendations that I want to give will help you. See the list of wedding photographers birmingham. Their works are presented there and I think they can be contacted.


----------



## Original katomi

My tip would be have back ups
A second cam
Batteries 
Mem cards
Anything that can break, throw a wobble or just pack  have a back up for
And a pack of tissues, there is always someone with a tear
I went to a family friends wedding a a camera carrying guest. I let the pro do his thing and I got all those other moments, that people rem in different ways
Good luck


----------

